# Modem sagem fast 800

## Mr_Pingouin

Salut tt le monde, est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi à faire fonctionner ce modem sous gentoo ? Le module se compile et se charge correctement mais le système ne fait pas le lien avec le périph ( j'ai l'usb et hotplug dans mon kernel ). Merci

----------

## px

sous quelle forme les pilotes sont fournis? je pense que si tu as les sources, alors il faut les compiler et ensuite faire un modprobe u nouveau modules. Par exemple pour une imprimante usb tu es quand meme obligé de lancer le modules usb-printer...

----------

## Mr_Pingouin

En effet les pilotes sont fournis en tant que source, la compilation se passe sans encombre et le module est chargé mais aucun périph n'apparait , je pense que le pb vient plutôt de l'usb.

----------

## Mr_Pingouin

En fait le problème venait de mon bios, l'IRQ de l'USB était désactivé,  maintenant le modem est bien reconnu mais j'ai quelques difficultées à configurer l'interface réseau.

----------

